# Schlauchboot Sevylor



## Lupus (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,
schon seit längerer Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem bezahlbaren Schlauchboot an dem man auch mal einen E-Motor befestigen kann!
Im neuen Askari Katalog gibt es ein Raptor Sevylor TFT 260 für 419.- mit der Früjahrsaktion bekäme ich das Teil nocheinmal 10% günstiger!

Könnt ihr mir etwas zu Verarbeitung, Qualität, sagen? Welche Vor oder Nachteile hat das Boot???|wavey:


----------



## Forellenangler91 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Ganz ehrlich. An einem Schlauchboot würde ich in Sachen Qualität nicht zurückstecken. Wenn was passiert hängt im Notfall dein Leben dran. Spar lieber ein bisschen mehr und hol dir ein Alroundmarine oder ein Zodiac.


----------



## Lorenz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hi

das 2m Allroundmarine Jolly liegt übrigens auch in der Preisklasse.Nur zum Montagenrausfahren wäre das vielleicht auch ne Überlegung wert 

Das Jolly 260 ist für ~550,- zu haben.Spätestens wenn du gleich noch den e-Motor und Batterie beim selben Händler holst,kriegst du den Preis ganz bestimmt!


----------



## Lupus (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Ich hatte nicht vor an der Sicherheit zu sparen!!!! Aber ist das Boot den Qualitativ Schlechter als die Boote der Hersteller dessen Namen ja in aller Munde ist????

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Boot gemacht!???


----------



## colognecarp (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Ein Alroundmarin hät ich auch gerne, die haben schon wirklich geile sachen im Bootsbereich. 
Na ich mit meiner geilen Schüßel kann da nicht mit halten, aber stände ich vor dieser Wahl würde ich auch zu Alroundmarin wächseln


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> schon seit längerer Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem bezahlbaren Schlauchboot an dem man auch mal einen E-Motor befestigen kann!
> Im neuen Askari Katalog gibt es ein Raptor Sevylor TFT 260 für 419.- mit der Früjahrsaktion bekäme ich das Teil nocheinmal 10% günstiger!
> 
> Könnt ihr mir etwas zu Verarbeitung, Qualität, sagen? Welche Vor oder Nachteile hat das Boot???|wavey:


 


Bitte erläutere doch mal das Einsatzgebiet. Vor weit über
25 Jahren hatte ich auch ein Sevylor Schlauchboot in 3m.Zur damaligen Zeit war es super. #6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## waldschratnrw (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

ganz ehrlich , spar lieber noch ein wenig und nimm ein Zodiac
und einen von diesen E-motoren

http://www.torqeedo.com/


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*




waldschratnrw schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich , spar lieber noch ein wenig und nimm ein Zodiac





waldschratnrw schrieb:


> und einen von diesen E-motoren
> 
> [URL="http://www.torqeedo.com/"]http://www.torqeedo.com/[/URL]






Vermutlich eine sehr gute Empfehlung,#6
aber ohne das Budget zu kennen? #c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Lupus (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Leider bin ich noch kein Millonär aus diesem Grund wird es erstmal ein Schlauchboot!

Einsatzgebiet Baggerseen und große Naturseen mit mehreren 100ha zum Loten, Füttern und Drillen!

Klar wäre mir ein Audi auch lieber aber mein Skoda tut es auch und ist Qualitativ top! Versteht ihr was ich meine??

Und es hat mir auch niemand der für ein Zodiac plädiert sagen können warum???


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*



Lupus schrieb:


> Leider bin ich noch kein Millonär aus diesem Grund wird es erstmal ein Schlauchboot!
> 
> Einsatzgebiet Baggerseen und große Naturseen mit mehreren 100ha zum Loten, Füttern und Drillen!
> 
> ...






Hallo Lupus,#h

auch ich fahre einen Skoda (Oktavia2),und habe bis jetzt
nie Verlangen nach dem Schröderauto (4 Ringe,4 Ehen)
gehabt.#6
Ich habe auch absolut kein Argument,das gegen ein Zodiak
spricht,die Dinger sind in Richtung Verarbeitung schon klasse.
Aber bei dem was du dem Boot abverlangst,sollte auch ein
Sevylor mit einem 3-Kammersystem seinen Dienst tun.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hi,
sorry , lass die Finger davon , ich habe schon jahrzehnte Erfahrung mit Schlauchbooten , es gibt Qualitativ kaum schlechtere Boote.
Wenn du dich in Sachen Schlauchboot schlau machen möchtest schau mal hier rein.
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen nach einem gebrauchten Boot Ausschau zu halten , für unter 500 Euro gibt es schon gute gebrauchte Schlauchboote.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo
http://schlauchboot-online.at/


----------



## waldschratnrw (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Das mit dem Gebrauchtmarkt ist ne gute Idee, gut die Torqeedo Motoren sind teuer aber technisch ausgereift und dank der Lithium Akkus muss er auch keine dicken Batterien mitschleppen (Autobatterie geht GAR NICHT).
Ein Zodiac empfiehlt man dir hier wegen der grösseren Festigkeit der Hülle und dem festen Bootsboden. Ich würde auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt auch mal nach WIKING gucken, leider werden die wohl nicht mehr gebaut.
Und wenn es um ein 100 ha Gewässer und damit verbundene Arbeiten geht kommst du um ein stabiles Boot gar nicht herum. Wir benutzen für dei Pflege von Seen und teichen einen Prahm mit 8oo kg Zuladung und nem Motor mit echten 5 ps an der Welle.


P.S. Ist doch bald Bootsmesse in Düsseldorf, da kannst du dir die alle anschauen, Schon von der Haptik her wirst du merken was besser ist.


----------



## Berlinerstar (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Wenn du nicht so viel ausgeben kannst/willst
würde ich dir zum Intex Mariner 4 raten.
Hab mir das selbst gekauft. Hat nen festen Boden, nen Heckspiegel kann montiert werden.
Zum anfang reicht es auf jeden fall.
Hab meins für 153€ mit Porto ersteigert.
Bei youtube gibt es ne menge videos davon
http://cgi.ebay.de/Hochwert-Angel-S...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln?hash=item45f09ecc21


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lupus (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Ja ich fahre am Mittwoch auf die Boot bin mal gespannt was ich da zusehen bekomme!

Was genau ist schlecht verarbeitet an den Sevyelors?


----------



## Notung (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hallo,
im Schlauchboot Bereich, gibts für mich nur eine Wahl

*Lodestar!!!!!!!!!!!*

Der Mercedes unter den Schlauchis. 
Ich habe 2 Stück bei ebay geschossen für lecherliche 300€ Stück!! Gebraucht natürlich.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Berlinerstar (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

edit: Hab gesehn das es ein ganz anderes Boot ist als ich gedacht hab

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Notung (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*


----------



## Berlinerstar (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*



Notung schrieb:


>



Na leicht überladen|supergri

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Notung (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hallo,
Naja vielleicht, aber immer noch sicher!!!
Ich finde die Boote sind der Hit!  Meine Meinung!
Gruß


----------



## Berlinerstar (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Sind auf jeden fall nicht schlecht.
Aber auch etwas teurer.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## waldschratnrw (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

...und es gibt sie sogar in GROSS. damit das ganze Gerödel reinpasst
http://www.bootsladen-online.de/start.htm


----------



## elch6 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hallo, ich wüde mal bei den großen Bootsausstattern wie AWN oder Compass nachschauen. Die Hausmaaken sind genau wie die Schwimmwesten Markenprodukte. Wenn Du auf der Messe bist kuck mal bei ANW vorbei, die sind da immer mit einem riesigen Stand.

Ich bin übrigens Donnerstag auf der Boot. Noch irgend ein Boardie?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Udo561 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hi,
ich kann die die http://www.nautikpro.de/schlauchboote_und_ribs.html?&no_cache=1 nur empfehlen .
Da steht Service und Beratung an erster Stelle , die haben auch sehr oft Gebrauchtboote.
Zudem würde ich mal im Schlauchbootforum nachfragen , da werden auch ab und zu Gebrauchte verkauft.
Ich bin mit meinem Grand sehr zufrieden , den Sommer über bin ich damit täglich auf dem Wasser, bisher über 5 Jahre ohne Ausfälle.
Überigends ist ein Schlauchboot keine Notlösung , so ein Schlauchboot steht einem Konsolenboot in nichts nach , im Gegenteil , ein Schlauchboot ist um einiges Kippsicherer als ein Konsolenboot gleicher Größe.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hi,
der Tipp von Waldschratnrw mit den Wiking Booten ist auch nicht schlecht , die kannst du ohne Bedenken kaufen , auch wenn diese schon 20 jahre alt sind.
Sind sehr robust , aber auf Grund ihres etwas alrmodischen Aussehens günstig zu bekommen.
Musst dabei nur schauen ob der Boden von innen ok ist , bei einigen Modellen löst sich gerne der Boden von innen auf.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Notung (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kann die die http://www.nautikpro.de/schlauchboote_und_ribs.html?&no_cache=1 nur empfehlen .
> Da steht Service und Beratung an erster Stelle , die haben auch sehr oft Gebrauchtboote.
> Zudem würde ich mal im Schlauchbootforum nachfragen , da werden auch ab und zu Gebrauchte verkauft.
> ...



Hallo,
war die schöne Frau auch beim Kauf dabei????:q:q

Gruß Marco


----------



## Udo561 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hi,
nee , die habe ich vor fast 12 Jahren bestellt , war ein Auslaufmodellund daher günstig zu erwerben :q
Aber zu der Zeit fuhr sie schon mit Leidenschaft Boot und angelte auch #6
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## David1981 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Guten Morgen,

ein Freund von mir benutzt schon seit Jahren ein Sevylor FH, was er mal bei Askari erstanden hat. Es sit von aussen zusätzlich nochmal mit einem starken
Nylon Gewebe überzogen, was es zusätzlich gegen Steine, Schilf oder ähnliches schützt.
Ich hab mir das Boot selber eine Sesion lang ausgeliehen und hab damit überhaupt keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Muß aber an dieser Stelle auch zugeben, das ich seit diesem Jahr ein Allroundmarine Jolly 260 besitze, welches ich für nen guten Preis bei ebay geschossen hab.

Grüße David


----------



## David1981 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

hier noch ein Bild vom Sevylor


----------



## Notung (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hallo,
finde Lattenböden nicht gut!!!
Gruß Marco


----------



## Berlinerstar (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> finde Lattenböden nicht gut!!!
> Gruß Marco



Wieso???


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Notung (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Alleine vom unsicheren Einsteigen bis zur unebenen Fläche,
bis zum unsicheren hinstellen im Boot.
Gruß


----------



## Berlinerstar (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Und mit nem Luftboden steht man sicherer??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## CarpPB (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Ich hab nen Solidmarine SM 270 
Top sache packmaße sin absolut ok und man bekommt ne menge druff also schöne sache liegt preislich etwas hör jedoch qualitativ absolut klasse kann ich nur empfehlen!! 699€
gruss michael


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

ein kumpel will sein boot verkaufen 
ich glaub es war ein Zodiac 360 mit einem 5 ps aussenborder
und er wollte 500 €

Gruss 
Rennesøy-Alwin


----------



## Udo561 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hi,
wird wohl ehr ein Zodiac 340 sein, hatte dieses Modell( Zoom 340 ) auch mit 5 Ps.
Reichte für die Maas vollkommen aus , alleine mit dem ganzen Angelgerödel immer noch gut in Gleitfahrt gekommen .
Hier mal ein Bild vom Zodiac Zoom 340,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hei, 
bin mir bei der länge nicht ganz sicher, war aber auf alle fälle ein rotes boot. 

Gruss
Rennesøy-Alwin


----------



## Udo561 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hi,
wenns Rot ist dann könnte es ein Futura, oder Mark 1-3 sein ,
die sind um einiges besser als die Zoom Modelle.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Notung (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Und mit nem Luftboden steht man sicherer??
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Am besten Alu oder Holz.
Eines von meinen Schlauchis hat Luftboden,
und da stehe ich auch sicher!

Ach ja, die Gleitfahrt ist bei Lattenboden mit am schlechtesten.


----------



## Lupus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Na da haben ja einige Leute schon kräftig geantwortet! 
Danke dafür!!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf der Suche nach einem Boot mit Motorheckspiegel! Also fallen die Boote weg die keinen haben!

Verkaufen die auf der Boot auch direkt ihre Böötchen oder stellen die nur aus??


----------



## Udo561 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Hi,
kannst auf der Boot auch direkt kaufen , mit Glück bekommst du am letzten Tag auch günstig ein Ausstellungsboot.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Lupus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot Sevylor*

Kennt jemand die Boote von Z-Ray? die Preise sind gut und die Teile haben auch ein CE Zeichen und ein TÜV Siegel...kennt jemand die Boote und welche begründeten Einwände habt ihr???#c

Gruß
Lupus


----------

